# DIAC sort of contradicting itself on medicals - what to do?



## sim (May 10, 2008)

In more than one place, the immigration website emphasizes that medicals should NOT be completed until specifically requested. So that's straightforward enough. However, I just yesterday lodged my online application (176) and the automatic e-mail confirmation I got states the following:

If you have not already done so, please provide to the ASPC the documents listed below:
...
Form 160EH - Radiologist report on chest x-ray
Form 26EH - Medical examination for an Australian visa
Form 47P - Overseas penal clearance certificate​
So does that amount to a specific request or not? Since that e-mail was an automated thing, I'd say no, but how does it really go?


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi there,

TBH I have no idea! We did a paper application and we had to wait for a CO to be assigned and then another wait for them to ask for the police checks and medicals.

There are quite a few members on here who are doing the online application, I'm sure they can answer your question.

Dolly


----------



## Tiffani (Dec 4, 2007)

no clue as we did the paper application through my partner's employer's immigration attorney, but I would guess that means they they want the medicals now? Maybe best to check with them!


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

I presume that even with an online application, a Case Officer would be assigned? If so, give them a call to clarify.

Dolly


----------



## sim (May 10, 2008)

Thanks, Tiffani & Dolly! I'll check with them. I'm 95% certain it's just a misleading statement in the automagic e-mail confirmation.

Case Officers will be assigned, yes, but having just lodged the application it'll take some time to get one assigned. Which is another reason why I doubt they'd really want the medicals _now_.


----------



## jam (Apr 23, 2008)

hi sim,

we applied for our visa (457) on-line, we were assigned a case worker the next day, we then had 28 days to respond and send them any oustanding documentation this included the x-rays and medical reports.

I don't know if there is any difference between the different visas, sorry if this hasn't helped you much, good luck with every thing, jam x


----------



## ljh (Jul 31, 2008)

Hi Sim,
i have recently completed my application online. When i submitted, i got the same email....but they also list all medicals as outstanding when i log into my Status Enquiry page. I took this as a direction to do my medicals so i went ahead with it. Sent my medicals in about 3 weeks ago but they are still not processed. I am applying from within Australia so don't know if that makes any difference.
Rgds
LH


----------



## sim (May 10, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. They show up as outstanding in my Status page also, but as assigning a case officer to my class of visas usually takes months, I'm still not going to submit medicals until I get a real person saying I have to do that  

I've already sent an inquiry about that, will let you know what they reply once they do.


----------



## soutersRUs (May 21, 2008)

Hi Sim,

I recommend that you sit tight for the medicals to begin with. Find out how long they are taking to process your visa style first. If it is several months don't do it as they only last one year.

When I posted in my police certificates from the UK they took 4 weeks to actually process them!! I was receiving emails from my CO asking where they were and all I could say you have them!!! Once they get to the right person though they process them really quickly - in my case within hours of sending an email asking for them to receiving another email saying we were good to go.

The online application route is fine but can be so frustrating nothing moves for months then out of the blue you get an email and the status has changed. I think they send the email then update the system all as one process the timing is so quick.

We are in Brisbane and been here exactly 7 weeks now.

Good Luck,
Pam


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

sim said:


> Thanks, Tiffani & Dolly! I'll check with them. I'm 95% certain it's just a misleading statement in the automagic e-mail confirmation.
> 
> Case Officers will be assigned, yes, but having just lodged the application it'll take some time to get one assigned. Which is another reason why I doubt they'd really want the medicals _now_.


Hi Sim,

Why don't you PM Alan Collet (he's a migration agent) and see what he says, just to make sure.

Dolly


----------



## Veronika Hurbis (Jun 6, 2008)

Hello,

They are trying to streamline the process with the applications now. What you have received is an automated email, which is a part of that attempt. You can do your medicals now or you can wait until you receive another reminder or a request from the case officer directly. 

The timing of your medicals and police clearances is important for your initial entry date. But if you are confident with your application, and you are happy to go to Australia as soon as the visa is granted (or soonish) then there is no harm getting them done now.

It all depends on how fast you want to get out to Australia. 

If you want to prevent delays, I'd get the medicals and clearances done now. That way, when the case officer is assigned and actually looks at your file, there will be two more boxes he or she will be able to tick and the processing will be faster.


----------



## sim (May 10, 2008)

Thanks to everyone for the replies. Haven't heard back from DIAC yet, but I'd prefer doing the medicals only once I have a case officer - which is going to take months anyway. 

Of course I'd like to get over to Australia ASAP, but there are some minor details to arrange (like selling the house) after the visa is granted, so I'm not in that big of a hurry


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

SOMV said:


> Hello,
> 
> They are trying to streamline the process with the applications now. What you have received is an automated email, which is a part of that attempt. You can do your medicals now or you can wait until you receive another reminder or a request from the case officer directly.


Hi Veronika

As you said they are trying to streamline the process.. How much time do you think normally it would take for skilled PR visa. I have heard that those who applied in September are being allotted the CO now, which means 10-11 months. 
My agent told me that the entire process takes not more than a year which includes 3 months for the ACS. and say 7 months for the visa.

My husband is an IT professional, a system administrator and has his assessment done as a computer manager i guess. the ACS assessment took less than a month.
We have some issues with our passport, husbands passport does not have my name as a spouse but we have our marriage registration, we applied for the inclusion of name and it is taking forever, it has already been 4 months and from what I can see, it would take another 4 months, we do not want to wait that long, do you think we can apply now without my name on it? and of-course, my passport has his name as a spouse.

Yesterday we went to the passport office and there was some issue regarding the same, and they told us the entire process has to be done again, I have been so depressed  we are loosing time, our ACS was done in May end and we have lost 3 months already

Our house lease too expires in Jan and the landlord is not too keen to renew it, We need to plan accordingly, if it takes not more than 7 months then I can talk to the landlord but if it takes a year, I would have to look for another house... 

Please help


----------



## sim (May 10, 2008)

First on the original topic; I got a reply from DIAC stating:

_I advise that you wait until your case officer has been allocated to do your medical examinations and your police clearences._​
So that's that, I'll wait until there's a case officer and s/he requests the same. 

On anj's case, it's unfortunate the bureaucracy at your end is taking so much time  On the other hand, your ACS assessment was really fast. It's a bit weird that your agent is promising schedules like that, as the agent doesn't really have a say in how long DIAC will take to process the visa. 

Will you leave an online or a paper application? From my latest status inquiry, they're now processing paper applications (for subclass 175) from September 2007 but November 2007 for online applications.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi Sim,
We just asked how much would the entire process take.. he said it normally takes a year to a year and half, the latter for those who take a lot of time to arrange for papers etc,like in our case, the govt work is crazy, its slow and its irritating. the govt officials are not the best spoken people in the world .. so it takes forever.. we are ready for things but i think he would apply online, since our agent is from perth, things are easier for him and faster as well. and i think he would go for the online application. keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## massimo (Oct 9, 2008)

this is the official REPLY from the Immigration Office:

Applicants for an "offshore" General Skilled Migration visa can undertake 
health and character checking prior to their application being allocated 
to a case officer. The benefit of applicants undertaking health and 
character checks may be a reduction in the amount of time required before 
a decision can be made, however, applicants and migration agents should 
be aware that:
* Health examinations have limited validity periods and if these expire 
before the application is finalised these checks may be requested again, 
and must be provided at the applicant's cost.
* The ASPC may still need to undertake other checking in respect of the 
application that may delay a decision.
* Undertaking health examinations and providing police clearances does not 
guarantee an application will be successful.


----------



## hillrob (Jun 12, 2009)

*How is Brisbane?*

Hi Pam,

Just reading an old thread, I am in the early early stages of immigrating. Applying for permanent residency visas next month. My dad lives up on Mount Glorious (do you know it? We were in Brisbane to re-unite with my dad after 35 years in September 09. I want to come to Brisbane so so much, my husband loves it but is not sure at all he wants to live there, he is just going through the motions for me. What do you say about it? has the novelty worn off? Or is the best thing you ever did? I would be really interested.

Steph 



soutersRUs said:


> Hi Sim,
> 
> I recommend that you sit tight for the medicals to begin with. Find out how long they are taking to process your visa style first. If it is several months don't do it as they only last one year.
> 
> ...


----------



## soutersRUs (May 21, 2008)

Hi Steph,

We have been in Brisbane now for 18 months and the novelty is still there. We do not regret the decision at all. I am here with my husband and son (13) - all of us are settled and happy. 

We live south of Mount Glorious in a suburb called Edens Landing (36k from CBD) - we have driven over Mount Glorious after taking in the dams (Wivenhoe and Somerset) but I do not know the area all that well. We love going to the Mount Tamborine area which is only about 30 mins drive from the house.

We have family in Australia but not close to Brisbane although we do have friends here from the same area in Scotland - they also do not regret the move.

I did take a bit of time to get a job when we first arrived (3 months) which was worrying at the time. My husband who is a garden landscaper did not take as long to find work. Not sure exactly what the job situation is like because I have not been looking but I am sure there are plenty of others here that can fill you in.

We find it almost difficult to call friends from back home as the picture is always doom and gloom from the UK. Between weather and the economy (several family members are out of work) not many seem to do very much where as in comparison to us we always seem to be up to something good.

Hope this information helps.
Pam


----------



## riversandlakes (Nov 18, 2009)

This thread has digressed a bit, it seems hehe

I too got that misleading auto-reply. Best to wait for a CO to clearly state what's required. As you may know, PCC and meds expire after a year.
I like the fact that they give you a PDF stating A, B and C. Clearly structured. I'm a lover of transparency.


----------



## allzwell (Jan 9, 2014)

in caseof streamline visa class 457..paper documents n medical are submitted together for faster processing..


----------

